# 100 YEAR OLD BAYER ASPIRIN BOTTLE



## east texas terry (Mar 5, 2021)

THIS BAYER ASPIRIN BOTTLE IS FIRST STYLE BOTTLE USED WITH BAYER EMBOSSED IN A CROSS


 
THIS IS A EARLY 1920 BOTTLE


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 5, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> THIS BAYER ASPIRIN BOTTLE IS FIRST STYLE BOTTLE USED WITH BAYER View attachment 220422IN A CROSS
> THIS IS A EARLY 1920 BOTTLE


I always like the cross Bayer bottle. I have one that had the aspirin in it. When I dug it the cap was a crusty crumbling mess so it didn't make it. The bottle is still full of the aspirin but they have crystallized. It is a screwtop and so not as old as yours. Zoom in on the crystals. Micro and amazing, you can still see each individual aspirin somewhat.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## east texas terry (Mar 5, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I always like the cross Bayer bottle. I have one that had the aspirin in it. When I dug it the cap was a crusty crumbling mess so it didn't make it. The bottle is still full of the aspirin but they have crystallized. It is a screwtop and so not as old as yours. Zoom in on the crystals. Micro and amazing, you can still see each individual aspirin somewhat.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


IT NEAT WHEN YOU DIG A BOTTLE LIKE YOUR  I HAVE A JAR OF OLIVE I DUG IN A 1940,S DUMP


----------



## 70circa (Mar 5, 2021)

..


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 5, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> THIS BAYER ASPIRIN BOTTLE IS FIRST STYLE BOTTLE USED WITH BAYER EMBOSSED IN A CROSSView attachment 220422
> THIS IS A EARLY 1920 BOTTLE


I found the cap for one of these in the  dump I was digging which was a mix of 1870s to 1950s stuff


----------

